
Microsoft Announces Simplygon Cloud; Optimizes Mixed Reality Development - Impossible
https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2017/12/07/microsoft-announces-simplygon-cloud-optimizes-mixed-reality-development/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
> all major mixed reality platforms, including Windows Mixed Reality, iOS and
> Android

…so, Microsoft is calling something other than their own platform “mixed
reality” now? Weird. So far as I can tell, it is a Microsoft-specific term
that means VR and AR, although as currently implemented, only means VR.

------
walid
I've heard about the acquisition months ago. It took them a while to create a
Microsoft version out of it.

------
sp332
Wow, why would someone name a cloud product "simplygone". Doesn't exactly
inspire confidence.

~~~
MikusR
It's Simplygon and not simplygone. I would suggest you make a written note
reminding that you sometimes misread words. And keep it near screen/phone.

~~~
sp332
I know it's spelled Simplygon but it is pronounced the same way. If you said
"Simplygon" to someone, they would probably think you'd said simply gone.

~~~
MikusR
According to Wikipedia word polygon is pronounced as (/ˈpɒlɪɡɒn/) I don't see
an e there.

~~~
musage
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gone](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gone)

But good job attempting to shame unrelated people with unrelated "reading
disabilities"* just to make a point you don't even have.

* Which ones would that be? Reading what you read "aloud in your head" with an actual grasp how to pronounce things? Any others you care to make up, or was it just the one and you thought using the plural would make it an even more sick of a burn?

